# why is piraya most expensive of all pygo's



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

iv been looking at a lot of pygos for sale
and pirayas are the most expensive one?
are they rare or whats the deal
it goes piraya,cariba,ternezi,redbellys being the chepest one


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

IMO Pirayas are the most beautiful out of the pygos. Such gorgeous colouring makes them more expensive maybe.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I'll say market demand - people find it the best looking.

Red Belly can be bread in captivity - thus I would only estimate reduces the cost to aquire significantly. I have heard of ternetzi (natteri) being bread in aquaria - so perhaps that is why it is next.

No idea really - could be collection point, survival rate in shipping, paper work to export ($$).

Good question


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

my guess is both demand, becuase there one of the most sough after. and alos i thikn there harder to aquire because of werre there from, there the farthest river system to get to ect, more traveling ect.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Believe it is also supply and demand, they are pretty good looking and the chance to turn into monsters.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

pirayas are very rare and found only at rio sao francisco which also another rare piranha lives the brandtii piranha they are way less pirayas then any other pygo species that's why they are harder to find and with high demand prices are up the sky


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

manuelmedina said:


> pirayas are very rare and found only at rio sao francisco which also another rare piranha lives the brandtii piranha they are way less pirayas then any other pygo species that's why they are harder to find and with high demand prices are up the sky


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

They are harder to collect in the wild as they come from on river, whereas other Pygocentrus are found in wider ranges...., as well as Piraya never being bred in captivity. As has been said, supply/demand.

Not to mention that they are the biggest, the heaviest bodied, and the stockiest built as adults.

Piraya is KING, period.


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm looking Now and they are HARD TO FIND....and the price keeps going up & up 3' were $75.00 now they are $125.00 and they don't even have them..It's like they are going up on the price but have no fish to sell......


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Piraya is the most beautiful and aggressive piranha among pygo's~~
plus they are rare appear on the market compare to other pygos~~


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Eating Machine said:


> Not to mention that they are the biggest, the heaviest bodied, and the stockiest built as adults.


Although I do agree that they attain the greatest length compared to the other pygos, I do not agree that they are typically the "heaviest bodied and stockiest". I have a shoal of eight now, and raised another shoal of 16 in the past, and I will agree that there are occasional individuals that get stocky and high backed. However, I think on average you will find more caribe and ternetzi that fit this description than piraya. Still, the piraya remains my favorite pygo.

Actually the price has come down a good bit compared to the old days when only Oliver Lucanus from Canada had the connection to get piraya. Although George Fear and Steve Yang also brought them in, even they were getting their fish from Oliver back then. Now there are far more people bringing in piraya than there used to be, and I think that is part of the reason why the price has dropped. Even so, the prices seem to be seasonal, just like with most other piranha species.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

all of the said above is true :nod: , you better believe if red bellies came from the most densist, deepest part of the amazon they would be like 250 each too


----------

